

Amazon announces 30% discount on every book - MilnerRoute
http://www.beyond-black-friday.com/2013/11/28/amazon-announces-surprise-thanksgiving-deals/

======
williamstein
The only thing I wanted to buy -- a kindle ebook -- I couldn't use the
discount on because it only gave me the "buy with one click" option. Oh well.

------
blakdawg
Sort of. It's good for only one book, max discount is $10.

